# 2010 Arkansas ASA State Championship



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pictures from the Arkansas State Championship.....

From left to right.....John Ingram 2nd in Hunter class, Lisa Ingram State Champion & Shooter of the Year in Womens Hunter class, Johnnie Cook 2nd in Womens Hunter class, Matt Reynolds State Champion in Unlimited Class.


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

More Pics......This is Jt Colvin.......he ended up winning the state championship and shooter of the year in his class. He shot up 76 points yesterday!! Way to go JT!!!!


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

JT Colvin hitting the 14!!


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kara Colvin


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

More pics......


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

More pics.....


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pics.......


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

Great Pics!!! I bet I have opened that box with my buckle 1500 times since i got it yesterday. Arkansas Open C state champ is definitely my biggest archery accomplishment to date. I had a guy in my group and we went back and forth all day. We had about 5 lead changes throughout the course and we both ended up finishing 19 up with 11 bonus rings and I won in a shootoff. It was really stressful but at the same time a whole lot of fun.

The guys over the Arkansas ASA did a great job organizing everything this year and put on a great shoot this past weekend. I just wanted to send a shoutout to them to thank them.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

good pics and congrats to everyone what kind of turnout did you all have for the state shoot?


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont know a definite number. I shot the second day and there was close to 150 shooting the second day.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Great pictures Lisa! Congratulations to you, John and Matt and Curt! 

Did anyone else get chiggers? My feet and ankles are itching like crazy! LOL


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Great job everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Doc, congrtas on winning first in the Hunter Class!!
No chiggers here but, we sprayed really good before going out.
You need to post a pic of that buckle.
Good shooting buddy!!!


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

mttc08 said:


> Hey Doc, congrtas on winning first in the Hunter Class!!
> No chiggers here but, we sprayed really good before going out.
> You need to post a pic of that buckle.
> Good shooting buddy!!!


Thanks John that means a lot coming from you! As for the pic, it looks just like Curt and Matt's . 

Good luck at the Classic, I hope to go but business and family issues may prevent it.

Don't use silver polish when you polish your wife's buckles! (inside joke) LOL It mars the finish.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

lol....got cha!!


----------

